# PARO - unemployment benefit



## danielle4033 (Mar 25, 2016)

I signed for paro roughly on the 15th October last year, and got slightly less than my months quota in the first payment... my question is will the last month of my paro also be a partial payment?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

danielle4033 said:


> I signed for paro roughly on the 15th October last year, and got slightly less than my months quota in the first payment... my question is will the last month of my paro also be a partial payment?


The final payment will be the balance of the days missing from the first month. If you are entitled to 6 months and the first month you received the equivalent to 15 or 20 days, the last one will be for the outstanding 10 or 15 days.


----------



## danielle4033 (Mar 25, 2016)

anles said:


> The final payment will be the balance of the days missing from the first month. If you are entitled to 6 months and the first month you received the equivalent to 15 or 20 days, the last one will be for the outstanding 10 or 15 days.


I do believe the difference is only a matter of 3/4 days... 

Can you tell me is it normal to sign on twice in 6 months to claim 6 months - as in... i signed once in january and will sign once more (start of april) to claim 6 months in total?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

In Spain, everyone signs every 3 months, roughly. Whether you are getting money or not. You always need to sing every 3 months....


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

sing = sign

you can sing more often than that if you wish...


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

danielle4033 said:


> I do believe the difference is only a matter of 3/4 days...
> 
> Can you tell me is it normal to sign on twice in 6 months to claim 6 months - as in... i signed once in january and will sign once more (start of april) to claim 6 months in total?


Then the final amount will be for those three or four days. I replied to the other question previously. You have to sign on every three months, whether or not you are receiving "paro", but in this case it's more important that you do so as you won't receive it unless you do sign on. You can sign on online if you have a password to access your file.


----------

